# Ip blocking



## uchiha sasuk (Jan 17, 2006)

I got a forum, and theres this guy who has a static Ip, but as many times as I ban him, he comes back, I use a SMF forum.

Is there anyway I can permanently ban him? I tried permanently banning his Ip, Hostname, Email, Username. But he juss uses different ones.

How can I ban him?


----------



## newhen (Apr 9, 2006)

Umm have you tried the company that makes the forum or you can just delet his post


----------



## newhen (Apr 9, 2006)

try to scare him off with this
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/whosip.html


----------



## Kayle (Apr 12, 2006)

hey u guys know how to ban IP adresses but do u know how to make a new IP adress so that i can make multiple accounts for my game?


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

If he's got a static IP, then how come you can't ban him?

Or else you mean that hes got a static IP but is using proxies to bounce his connection around, in which case you could block some of the free ones listed on anonymizer.com


----------



## uchiha sasuk (Jan 17, 2006)

I mean he's in Aus so he has like a bazillion Ip's juss like I do, and I banned all his visible ones, that he's used but he can juss as easily come back, after restarting his Pc, cuz every time he turns it off, it changes or something >.<' and he can juss sign - up with another name, and he's back in again. It's really annoying, cuz he keeps causing trouble, and posting......explicite pictures and picking fights, no matter how many times I have banned him he think's he's unbeatable.

It's bothering me, and I wanna know how to make him stop!! anyone know how to fix it so his Ip gets banned for good, or anything to do with how I can try to scare him off?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

uchiha sasuk,

I have edited your post. Please be careful of your language, even if it's not completely spelled out, it's not acceptable.

Thank you.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

He can't be getting that many different IP addresses unless he is using Proxies. For the most part he should be getting an IP address close to his orginal IP address if he is getting it from his ISP's DHCP server. You could try banning an IP address block or subnet. I would assume the first two octets of his IP address are the same all the time.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Try banning a series of IP addresses (say 10) in the general area of the known one.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

I know that all the australian ISPs support reverse DNS, and all the IPs they give out all end with the ISPname, so for an example, a reverse DNS on my IP would look something like:

32232384729384-aus2834293.vic30-23987293.servlet1.optusnet.com.au

Just find out his ISP, and ban the vic30-23987293.servlet1.optusnet.com.au part, as this is the general location where he lives.

Once again though, if he is using proxies, or TOR, his won't work at all, since he could be coming from anywhere, and you can't trace the connection past the proxy (normally).


----------



## uchiha sasuk (Jan 17, 2006)

He had to reset his router?


----------



## mrvyper2u (Apr 17, 2006)

Can you Ban by MAC address?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

There is no reliable way to get the client's MAC address, and they could just change it anyway.


----------



## uchiha sasuk (Jan 17, 2006)

So, theres no way then? Basically juss keep banning him until he gets bored -.-'


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> There is no reliable way to get the client's MAC address, and they could just change it anyway.


If there is a way to do this, you should give it a try. He sounds like a kid who wouldn't know how to change it anyway. I haven't recently done any searches for how easy this is to do, but back when I did search, it required some knowledge of assembly code - not exactly kids stuff.

Give it a try, at least.

Edit: back a few years ago(around 1999) when I did a search for it, you had to have a working knowledge of assembly language and some knowledge of your particular computer - if you tried to change your mac addr but weren't too familiar with one or the other, you could wind up with some serious problems on your hands. Things have probably changed now - script kiddies can probably do it without much effort. But who knows - at least give it a shot


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Its not happening...you aren't going to be able to get the person's MAC address if you aren't inside their network unless you happen to be connected to them over NetBIOS.


----------



## bpmurray (Jun 3, 2003)

The easiest way is to go to his ISP and say you are going to ban all of the addresses from them, just to exclude this guy. They'll act fairly quickly to block him, taking the pressure off you.


----------

